# 8. Fränkische Schweiz MTB Marathon 20.5.2012



## Streckenchef (21. Februar 2012)

Die Anmeldung ist seit heute geöffnet!


Frühbucherrabatt bis 31.3.2012!


Info:



Willkommen beim Fränkische Schweiz Mountainbike Marathon der dieses Jahr schon zum 8. mal stattfinden wird. 
  Wieder wird Litzendorf Ausrichtungsort sein und viele Hobby- und Profi  Mountainbiker aus nah und fern in die schöne Fränkische Schweiz locken! 
  Ein tolles Bikevergnügen mit ca. 1.000 Teilnehmern wartet am Sonntag, *20. Mai *auf Euch! 
Wir haben uns wieder eine, schöne Streckenführung ausgedacht, damit jeder auf seine Kosten kommt.  Die Biker, die sich auch auf dem Rennrad wohlfühlen können am Vortag, *19. Mai,* den 
5. Fränkische Schweiz Rad Marathon (FSRM) in Angriff nehmen !  
  Hier kann man noch weitere schöne Eindrücke von der wunderschönen Landschaft bekommen. 
Mit kleinen Gängen auf der kurzen Familienrunde ist dies am Vortag zum Einrollen perfekt geeignet!  
  Die Harten fahren beide Marathons in voller Länge.
Es lohnt sich also doppelt ein Wochenende in der Region zu verbringen!
Bis dahin wünschen wir viel Spass beim radeln! 



Hier gehts zur Anmeldung -->


----------



## Streckenchef (2. März 2012)

Die Meldung läuft!
Es scheint einen neuen Teilnehmer Rekord zu geben!
Deshalb noch schnell den Frühbucherrabt nur noch bis 31.3. nutzen und ein Trikot im Wert von 49  sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streckenchef (21. April 2012)

kick


----------



## Fabse86 (24. April 2012)

Ich bin wieder dabei, diesmal Langstrecke.
Hoffentlcih wird das Wetter jetzt endlich dauerhaft gut, damit ich noch paar längere Strecken trainieren kann 
Sonst wird das ein ziemlicher Reinfall für mich


----------



## Hoemi80 (29. April 2012)

Werde auch dabei sein, allerdings nur mittlere Distanz


----------



## deny (2. Mai 2012)

Bin mit der kleinen Strecke dabei und mit glück gewinn ich eine Wildcard und fahr die kleine mit. Schaumer mal


----------



## powderJO (7. Mai 2012)

hola,

auch hier bin ich auf der suche nach streckeninfos. trailanteil, verpflegung etc ... wer was weiß, bitte posten. der schnitt der gefahren wurde 2011 lässt auf einen bolzerstrecke schließen - stimmt das?


----------



## Streckenchef (7. Mai 2012)

http://www.bikemarathon.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=25&Itemid=40

Verpfleungsstationen gibts es wie folgt:
25km Strecke:  Ziel
49km Strecke:  nach ca 25km und Ziel
98km Strecke:  nach ca 25km, 49km, 65km und im Ziel

Riegel in Gel sind im Starterpacket sowie Isodrink Obst etc an den Stationen.

Es is ne relative Bolzstrecke, allerdins sind die anstiege bis zu 24% Steil, also nicht ganz ohne.
Die Infos kannst du auch nochmal aus dem oben genannten Link entnehmen
Grüße


----------



## Fabse86 (7. Mai 2012)

Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lässt das vermuten, kam mir beim Fahren aber gar nicht so arg vor.
Ein paar nette Trails waren schon dabei, und der eine sacksteile Anstieg.


----------



## Streckenchef (13. Mai 2012)

Nicht vergessen, nur noch wenige Tage bis zum Meldeschluss!
Für Nachmelder ist ein Trickot in Wunschgröße nicht zwangsläufig vorhanden!
http://live1.pflanzl.info/20120520FraenkischeSchweiz/


----------



## klogrinder (19. Mai 2012)

Hätte aufgrund einer Erkrankung einen Startplatz für die Langdistanz abzugeben!
Bei Interesse PN!

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoemi80 (20. Mai 2012)

Ergebnisse: 
http://www.pflanzl.info/Seiten/Results/Results_PDF2012/20120520Bamberg/20110520Litzendorf.htm


----------



## Fabse86 (21. Mai 2012)

Und, wie erging es euch?
Bei mir lief es auf der Langstrecke richtig prächtig. Das Pacing hat absolut super geklappt, so konnte ich in der 2. Runde noch 15 Fahrer einfangen


----------



## ragazza (21. Mai 2012)

bei mir liefs auch richtig gut, ich mußte bis km 85 kein einziges mal ausklicken und war irgendwo zwischen Platz 20 und 24.
Dann ist an irgendeinem scharfen Gegenstand mit einem lauten Knall mein hinterer Mantel aufgerissen und ich mußte die letzten 15 km als Läufer zurücklegen . Dabei war ich trotzdem nicht mal der Letzte im Ziel 
Fazit: mit Carbonschuhen läuft man auf Dauer nicht sehr gut, nach 10km hat man blaue Zehennägel.
5 km barfuß sind zuletzt auch nicht so toll, die Trails werden da sehr intensiv durchlebt.
Seit langer Zeit hab ich mal wieder Blasen an den Füßen.
Ein Teilnehmer, dessen Rad noch intakt war, wollte tatsächlich meine Trinkflasche haben, weil seine leer war. Ich mußte mich stark beherrschen und weiterlaufen.

War mal interessant zu sehen, was da hinten noch so alles nachkommt.
Die Strecke war flüssig und gut. Hätte ein perfekter Tag werden können.


----------



## Fabse86 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich kam da zum Beispiel noch. 
Respekt, das du das durchzogen hast


----------



## deny (22. Mai 2012)

Auch mein Respekt hast du, ich bin nur die Kurzstrecke gefahren, völlig untrainiert und mit der schlechtesten Bekleidung ( Flatterjacke und Endurohose ) die man dafür nur haben kann aber bin auch nicht letzter geworden , trotzdem hat mir die Kurzstrecke alles abverlangt. Egal, jetzt hab ich Blut geleckt  nach meinem ersten Marathon.

Nächstes Jahr um die gleiche Zeit, nach intensiven Training 

PS: Uphill flop Downhill top


----------



## Redforce (21. März 2013)

Ich wollte dieses Jahr auch teilnehmen - wurde leider abgesagt, Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

